# Coat Handler ingredients



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

'Contains no lanolin, silicone or oil, leaving coats manageable, healthy, full bodied and lustrous.'

This is what I get to read everywhere. But what it does contain seems impossible to find on the net!? Can someone please post the ingredients list here? I'm in particular interested in their conditioner and 15:1 clarifying shampoo. Many thanks!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I have both of these products in the house, and neither one has an ingredient list on the label. So then I got curious and looked at other products I have here for the dogs. Only one I could find an ingredient list on was an Isle of Dog product for a grooming spray.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

That's really strange! As far as I know a list of ingredients must appear on the outer label of a cosmetic (for humans), with each ingredient listed by its INCI name. Isn't that the case for pet cosmetic too? I've a few dog cosmetic products from other brand that are sold here, and indeed there is no information about what's in them . Only two brands that I've in house with ingredients shown on them are Earthbath and Dog's Stuff (Dutch brand I think).

Just found this info on some website:

'What about pet care regulation?
There are no regulations for pet products. That is why you must be skeptical about any labeling you see. Many companies in the pet products business may not necessarily think about what’s best for your pet. They might market their products in such a way that you believe they are natural or organic. However, since they aren’t required to do any tests or comply with any standards, there is no guarantee the products are in fact natural or organic.'

This goes for natural/organic products. 
'However, there is no regulation in the US for "natural and organic" personal care products. You will find here how cosmetic companies trick you and still put cancerogenous and hormone-disrupting ingredients in their 90% organic personal care products.' 

This surprises me! Beginning to question if Earthbath is as natural as they claim, hm. Here in Europe there are very strict regulation for the products being sold as natural (most strict are the BDIH guidelines), so you can be sure that if they claim to be natural they're natural (but not necessarily organic!). 

Still trying to find more info...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It probably depends on what you consider the definition of organic is. I just looked it up and natural means not changed from its origanal form (probably nothing added) and organic means carbon based. You might try contacting the manufacturer. There should be a link on their web site. Don't hold out much hope though. I contacted the manufacturer of "Mane and Tail" and was told that the ingredients were propriortary and could not be disclosed.


----------

